# Feminised seeds???



## bb4321 (Jul 16, 2007)

Are feminised seeds worth it? I was thinkin bout buyin the cutch passion blueberry and mazar fems. Are these any good? And what are some good fem seeds? Thanks.


----------



## bb4321 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was also looking at the soma seeds. Also the some g-13 with the haze nyc diesel cross. Moneys not an option, I just wanna get the best seeds. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## DLtoker (Jul 16, 2007)

If you truly want the best genetics, do not buy feminized seeds.  If you don't know, these seeds are made by giving a female excessive amounts of unnecessary stress.  Therefore, it is forced to hermi.  The pollen from these hermi plants is then used.  The offspring (seeds) can be very susceptible to hermi, more so than nonfeminized seeds.  

Anyways, anything with the word diesel in it is as good as it comes IMO.  However, do yourself a favor and get regular seeds to help avoid future headaches.


----------



## KBA in CT (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah just buy regular seeds dude. I myself like to have fun with telling males from females, and give the males to stupid people.


----------



## bb4321 (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha. Alrite thanks for the help guys. I think Im gonna try the Soma g-13 Haze x NYC Diesel.


----------



## pcservices (Jul 16, 2007)

hey i think it was blackie had a post on feming seeds so if you search his posts it will help a lot i got 10 fems for 10 seeds


----------



## bb4321 (Jul 17, 2007)

Coo. Thanks guys.


----------



## tanksta (Aug 5, 2007)

Female seeds are very worth it if you get them from a good company that knows what they are doing.  Green house seeds has a great variety.  Ive tried a few and never had a male plant in my three tries with feminised seeds. I wont ever buy a seed that isnt feminised again they are a waste of money.


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

feminised seeds don't always work out sadly


----------



## stonedsmithy (Aug 6, 2007)

yeah after getting 11 out of 12 males i decided to order fem seeds but then i red dl tokers post an yeah iam unsure about fem seeds now cozz i know he knows his stuff but yeah well see what these fem seeds do when they arive hopfully they will


----------

